# trapping a feral cat



## calico30 (Jun 14, 2004)

Can anyone give me suggestions on how to trap a feral cat? Thanks...


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

You'll need to get a trap and bait it with some extra stinky food (tuna, sardines, something like that) -- set the trap and make sure you are around while it is set, so the little guy isn't in it for too long. I'm not sure what your intentions are with the feral, but get the animal to where it needs to go immediately -- don't try to handle it because it will be scared and defensive.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

If the cat is scared, why would it go into something small and new and especially if it is dark? :? Also, why would the cat like something stinky? :? Also, why trap it? I am not trying to sound mean but when the cat is not around your home, how do you know if the cat isn't at home? :? :?: Maybe the cat knows it's way home from a place. :wink:


----------

